# K-27 to Phoenix interface



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Roger or Stan, now that more K-27's are getting closer to delivery, is there going to be anymore information on the transistor interface needed to allow the K-27 optical sensor to trigger the Phoenix sound card.
I have one day between engine delivery and a Worlds Greatest Hobby show. It would be nice to run the engine with sound.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I don't have an answer, and I am also curious to the answer. In the mean time are you using a P5 or 2K2 Phoenix card? With the P5 for a quick way to get chuff sound you could set the P5 decoder to be the same address as the motor decoder and then the P5 will read the DCC packets and match the chuff that way, not perfect but a quick solution.


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, I can only run track power on our modular layout so it will have to be a 2K2 card.


----------



## wmumpower (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, the 2K2 will allow you to use voltage for the chuff.  As long as there are no rivet counters that stand there and count wheel rotations with the chuff you would be ok for a show.


----------

